

Ask HN: Would you use an email presorting service like this? - branko

Hi guys, at SquareOne we&#x27;ve been building a more manageable mobile email experience, and through all of our customer research we came up with an interesting service model that could live on top of the platform we&#x27;ve built.<p>This is a service for people who get 100+ emails a day and can&#x27;t effectively stay on top of their inbox without spending hours a day inside it. We let the person with the highest incentive to have an email reach you - the sender - do a little bit of extra work and categorize their email for you. Concept landing page:<p>www.squareonemail.com&#x2F;mailone<p>What do you think?
======
stevekemp
Years ago I sent a message to a stranger. I received an auto-reply saying "I
got your mail, spam is hard, click this link to deliver it and prove you're
human".

For a second I thought it was a cute solution to spam, then I realized we'd be
in a world of pain if we mailed each other, and both of us replied in such a
fashion.

I never mailed him again.

If I have to do work to contact somebody? Well I'll just ignore that person.
Sorry.

~~~
whichdan
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenge%E2%80%93response_spam...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenge%E2%80%93response_spam_filtering)

Further reading if anyone is interested in challenge-response systems.

------
whichdan
So is SquareOne supposed to replace my email, or work alongside it?

~~~
branko
SquareOne (squareonemail.com) is a standalone native iOS email client that
works with your Gmail account. We're in public beta with the app now.

The experiment we posted about (we're calling it MailOne for now) would simply
supplement the new email UX by an added service layer, where the sender of an
email is challenged to categorize it for you as the recipient.

